# Can babies break their noses?



## MistressH (Jun 10, 2007)

ok plase dont all call me a bad mother becuase im not!

my 2 little ones were playing outside and i thought id take the oppourtunity to do the washing up! (there is a huge window infront of the sink so i can still watch them)

suddenly my little boy grabbed my little girls car she was riding on and pushed her down the one small step we have in the gaden, somehow even though its only a tiny step she ended up upside down! her left nostril bled a little, she cried for a few sconds then was fine and wanted to play again!

im worried though when she gets older and gets a proper nose it might be crooked! am i being daft?!!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 10, 2007)

How old is she?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

Depends on her age, if she is little, then no.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2007)

Everyone knows that accidents happen. But if this were my child, I would make an appointment with my family doctor, just to be sure she is ok.


----------



## MistressH (Jun 11, 2007)

i called and they said if it is they cant fo anything!

she is just under 1

it looks fine today i think i just worry too much really. i will never change though!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 11, 2007)

I really dont think that it is a problem, she should be ok, but when in doubt, go to the doctor.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2007)

I am sure she will be fine. It is good that you called and at least spoke to someone. In Canada, a guardian/parent can get into a lot of trouble (neglect) if they don't seek out medical attention when the child is injured or becomes ill.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 11, 2007)

She was outside by herself with her brother? It just takes a second for them to get abducted. Please be more careful.


----------



## MistressH (Jun 13, 2007)

not from my fort knox garden it doesnt! believe me if they were in any risk i would hardly leave them in the garden would i!

also if you read the first post i clearly said i was watching through the large window right in front of them!


----------

